# Vancouver Area Poodle Breeders Recommendation



## casslabb (Mar 13, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I’m located in Vancouver and really have a hard time finding the right breeder for me. I’m looking to own a female silver/grey toy/miniature poodle. Does any one have any recommendations about the breeders around me?

Thank you!!!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Kamann in Brier, WA breeds mini silvers. That is approximately 2.5 hours from Vancouver. I have heard good things about her breeding program, but I have never been there or researched her breeding program.

A couple more mini possibilities, but much further drives: VanTan in Boise, ID and Kameo Poodles in Bend, OR. You can see more about these breeders on poodlebreeders.com.

For toys, Allegros Poodles in TX has close ties with Oregon poodle clubs. You could ask about that. 

If I ever decide to add a toy poodle to my life, I'm looking at flying to Texas or Georgia. Perhaps you might want to consider widening your area of consideration.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I fell hard for a Kamann puppy, but we'd already found Peggy. I still think about him. Gorgeous beyond words!


----------

